# They are the inventors of chess



## Josh_

أية جملة من الجملتين التاليتين أصح أم هل هما متساويتان ومسألة أسلوب (التعبير)؟: 


هم المخترعون للشطرنج.

هم مخترعو الشطرنج.​


----------



## abusaf

الجملة الثانية أجمل و أنسب في رأي. هي الأكثر مطابقة للجملة الأصلية ​


----------



## Josh_

أنا أيضا أفضل الثانية.  لاحظت الخملة الأولى في فصل في كتاب نحو وتساءلت لماذة المؤلفة اختارت هذا التركيب بدل الثانية.  يتناول هذا الفصل الضمائر المنفصلة فالجملة ذاتية ليست مهمة لمناقشة الفصل  وأردت السوأل هنا في المنتدى لمجرد أن لا أنتظر هذا التركيب في جملة بسيطة كهذا.​ ​


----------



## Abu Bishr

الفرق بين الجملتين أن الأولى في قوة (هم الذين اخترعوا الشطرنج لا غيرهم)، فكأنها تفيد القصر أي قصر صفة اختراع الشطرنج على المحدَّث عنهم في الجملة والمشار إليهم بالضمير (هم)، والثانية بمثابة جملة (هم اخترعوا الشطرنج) من دون إفادة القصر أو التخصيص.

ومن المعروف في النحو أن الوصف المحلى بـ"أل" بمثابة الموصول وصلته بل إن جمهور النحاة قديماً عدُّوا "أل" هذه من الأسماء الموصولة، وصلتها هي الوصف (أي اسم الفاعل أو اسم المفعول)، فحينما أقول: (المسافر هو زيد) فالمعنى (الذي سافر أو يسافر هو زيد)

لكن كأني أشم في المسألة رائحة ضمير الفصل إذا اعتبرنا أنه قد حذف المبتدأ قبل الضمير المنفصل (هم) فكأن التقدير (هؤلاء هم المخترعون للشطرنج)، فلعل المؤلفة ذكرت أن من وظائف الضمير المنفصل كونَه ضميرَ فصل في بعض السياقات كما في قوله تعالى: (أولئك هم المفلحون) إلخ.
​


----------



## cherine

I agree with Abu Bishr's first and second paragraphs. The third one sounds more complicated 

To say it short : The first sentence is rhetoric-wise more precise ; it means : they are the *ones who* invented chess.
While the second is simply : they are the inventors of chess.

And yes, the ال in the first sentence works as a ضمير وصل .


----------



## elroy

أنا شخصيًأ لا أرى فرقًا بين الجملتين من حيث المعنى، فإن كلتيهما تفيد أن هم وليس غيرهم الذين اخترعوا الشطرنج.  ألعل هذه الجملة "جورج بوش رئيس الولايات المتحدة" تسمح باحتمال وجود رؤساء أخر للولايات المتحدة؟

إذا أردنا أن نقول أنهم اخترعوا الشطرنج ولكنهم ليسوا بالضرورة الوحيدين فعلينا أن نقول "هم *من مخترعي* الشطرنج".
​


----------



## cherine

مع حق -إلى حد ما- فالجملتان فعلاً لا تحملان فارقًا جوهريًا ظاهرًا، ولذلك قلتُ إن الفارق هو من الناحية البلاغية. فالبلاغة العربية لمن تعمق في دراستها تكشف وجوهًا للغة قد يكون كثير منها غير مستعمل في الحياة اليومية، أو حتى في الكتابات المعتادة، لكنها تحمل مغزىً خاصًا لمن يُمعن النظر، وبشكل أدق إذا ما استُعملت في نص أدبي بليغ. فمثلاً كون  أداة التعريف (ال) تحمل معنى التخصيص هو شيء غير معروف للجميع، ولا تُستخدم كثيرًا، لكن هذا لا يغير حقيقة أن هذه (ال) تحمل هذا المعنى. الفارق هو أن استخدامها في نص معتاد يُفقدها قيمتها البلاغية التي لن تظهر إلا في نص أو في سياق يستطيع القارئ أن يستشعر قيمتها فيه.​


----------



## Abu Bishr

تأملوا الجملتين الآتيتين: (1) هم الحافظون لكتاب الله و(2) هم حافظو كتاب الله، تجدوا الفرق جلياًّ بينهما، فالأولى تفيد أن المحدَّث عنهم هم الذين حفظوا كتاب الله فهي نص في هذا المعنى بيدما الجملة الثانية محتملة لهذا المعنى ولغيره وليست نصاًّ في المعنى الأول الذي هو القصر كما لا يخفى، فإذا قلنا (هم حافظو كتاب الله) فليس المراد أنهم حفظوا أو يحفظون كتاب الله وغيرهم لم يحفظوا أو لا يحفظون كتاب الله.

هذا وقد تفيد الجملة الثانية أن الفعل لماّ ينقطعْ أي لم ينتهِ بعدُ وإنما هو في حالة استمرار بمعنى أنهم يحفظون القرآن الآن غير منفكين عنه، ولعل القصر الذي فهمه الأخ ألروي من الجملة الثانية مستفاد من فعل الاختراع نفسه إذ معنى (اخترع فلان شيئا) أنه لم يسبقْه إليه أحد، فالقصر المفهوم مستفاد من الفعل نفسه لا من نمط الجملة وصيغتها. والذي يدل على صحة ما أقول التمثيل بغير الفعل المستعمل في المسألة كما فعلتُ، والله أعلم.
​


----------



## cherine

هذا بالضبط ما كنت أعنيه، كم قارئ للعربية -عربيًا كان أو أجنبيًا دارسًا- يستطيع أن يستشعر معنى القصر، خاصةً إذا كان التعبير عنه بشيء دقيق كهذا؟ إن العربية لغة بليغة جدًا وفصيحة جدًا، لكن هناك الكثير من تفاصيلها لا يعلمه إلا متبحِّرٌ في دراستها عظيم الاطلاع.
لذا أعود فأكرر ما قلتُه: نعم الجملة الأولى تفيد التخصيص، وأداة التعريف (أل) تعمل هنا عمل "الذين" لكن هذا المعنى الدقيق لا يظهر للجميع.​


----------



## elroy

أنا إذا قرأت هذه الجملة "هم حافظو كتاب الله" لفهمت بالفعل أنهم يحفظون أو حفظوا الكتاب وغيرهم لا.

أعيد وأكرر أنني إذا إردت أن أزيل التخصيص لكتبت "هم *من حافظي* الكتاب".

أما جملة "هم حافظو الكتاب" فهي برأيي تفيد نفس المعنى كجملة "هم الحافظون للكتاب" والفرق في البلاغة وليس في المعنى.
​


----------



## elroy

cherine said:


> لذا أعود فأكرر ما قلتُه: نعم الجملة الأولى تفيد التخصيص، وأداة التعريف (أل) تعمل هنا عمل "الذين" لكن هذا المعنى الدقيق لا يظهر للجميع.​


 
هذا واضح بالنسبة لي ولكني أظن أن الجملة الثانية تفيد هذا المعنى أيضًا.
​


----------



## cherine

نحن لا نتكلم عن المعنى هنا، ولكن عن الدلالات "الإضافية" التى يفيدها استخدام "ال" في هذه الجملة، هي مجرد دلالة بلاغية دقيقة، غير ظاهرة ولا تؤثر في المعنى الظاهر للجملة.​​


----------



## elroy

cherine said:


> نحن لا نتكلم عن المعنى هنا، ولكن عن الدلالات "الإضافية" التى يفيدها استخدام "ال" في هذه الجملة، هي مجرد دلالة بلاغية دقيقة، غير ظاهرة ولا تؤثر في المعنى الظاهر للجملة.​


ممتاز.  إذن هل توافقينني رأيي أن المعنى هو ذاته في كلتي الجملتين؟​


----------



## cherine

نعم، هذا بالضبط ما قلته. الفرق بين الجملتين ليس فارقًا في المعنى ولكن في الدلالة، هو فارق بلاغي فقط، كما استشعر جوش نفسه في سؤاله.
​


----------



## Abu Bishr

أنا أولفقك الرأي - ألروي - إذا قلت في الجمل الآتية ما قلت فيما سبق:

هم الذين حفظوا كتاب الله
هم حفظوا كتاب الله

هم الذين سافروا
هم سافروا

هم الذين ضربوا زيداً
هم ضربوا زيداً

هم الذين اخترعوا الشطرنج
هم اخترعوا الشطرنج

ألا ترون أن الجملة الأولى في كل من المجموعات السابقة تخالف الثانية إذ الأولى تفيد أن هناك صفة معهودة لدى السامع لكن لا يعرف من المتصف بها، فيقول المتكلم: هم الذين اتصفوا بهذه الصفة، أي هم الذين حفظوا كتاب الله، وهم الذين سافروا، وهم الذين ضربوا زيداً، وهم الذين اخترعوا الشطرنج، ليس غيرُ، أما الجملة الثانية فتفيد الإخبار بهذه الصفة ابتداء من غير سبق معرفة السامع لها، فيقول المتكلم: هم اتصفوا بصفة كذا أو هم قاموا بفعل كذا، إلخ، غير أن اختراع الشطرنج ليس مما يمكن المشاركة فيه بعد القيام به للمرة الأولى، فمخترعو الشطرنج لا يكونون إلا جماعة واحدة بصفة كون هذا الفعل لا يتأتى إلا من فاعل واحد أفرداً كان أم جماعة في فترة واحدة، والله أعلم

ملاحظة: البلاغة لها تأثير ملحوظ في المعنى لا محالة، فإذا قلت مثلاً: حفظ زيد نصف الكتاب وحفظ نصفَ الكتاب زيدٌ، فالفرق بين الجملتين لا يكاد يكون واضحاً لكن هناك فرقاً، أما إذا قلت: إنما فهم زيدٌ نصف الكتاب، وإنما فهم نصفَ الكتاب زيدٌ، فالفرق واضح كل الوضوح، كما أن هناك فرقاً بين قولنا: إياك قصدتُّ وقصدتُّك، فهذا الفرق هو عين ما يدرس في البلاغة في باب القصر، لاحظوا أيضاً الفرق في المعنى بين: كل الدرس لم أفهم، ولم أفهم كل الدرس. فمسألتنا التي نحن بصددها ما هي إلا من هذا الباب، فالقصر باب جليل في البلاغة ولاسيما علم المعاني، وله طرق معروفة وأنواع معروفة وآثار بيانية معروفة.
​


----------



## elroy

Abu Bishr said:


> هم الذين حفظوا كتاب الله
> هم حفظوا كتاب الله​
> هم الذين سافروا
> هم سافروا​
> هم الذين ضربوا زيداً
> هم ضربوا زيداً​
> هم الذين اخترعوا الشطرنج
> هم اخترعوا الشطرنج​


 
إن الجمل الثانية في كل زوج من هذه الأزواج ليست مثل الجملة الثانية الموجودة في أولى مشاركات هذا الموضوع، أو الجملة التي ذكرتها أنت لاحقًا (عن حافظي الكتاب) والفرق أن هذه الجمل تحتوي على أفعال وحسب.  أما تلك الجمل فهي تحتوي على مضاف ومضاف إليه معرف، والمضاف كما تعلم يُعرف بالمضاف إليه.

فإذا قلنا

*هم حافظو الكتاب*
*هم المسافرون*
*هم ضاربو زيدًا*
*هم مخترعو الشطرنج*

لأصبح الخبر معرفًا أي أنه لا يشارك الصفة المعطاه مع أي شيء أو شخص آخر.  إن الجمل التي كتبتُها أعلاه لديها نفس المعنى كالجمل الأولى في أزواج الجمل الموجودة في مشاركتك. 
​


----------



## Abu Bishr

يا إخوتي الكرام وأخواتي الكريمات

أنا بالبارحة كتبت رداًّ طويلاً لكني لم أفلح في إرساله فذهب أدراج الرياح، على كل حال، فإنه من المعروف لدينا - نحن الجميع - (ولاسيما أن هذا الموضوع قد نوقش بشكل مستفيض من قبل المشاركين في هذا المنتدى في الآونات الأخيرة) أن الإضافة نوعان: حقيقية وغير حقيقية ، فالأولى يكتسب فيها المضاف التعريف من المضاف إليه، وأما الثانية فالمضاف لا يستفيد من المضاف إليه تعريفاً ولا تخصيصاً بل يبقى نكرةً بحكم الأصل، ففي هذه الحالة يجوز تعريف المضاف بـ"أل" المعرفة، وضابطها أن يكون المضاف في الأصل وصفاً (أي اسم فاعل أو اسم مفعول أو صفة مشبهة) عاملاً في المضاف إليه عملاً الفعل من الرفع والنصب. وكل منا يعرف أن الصف يشبه الفعل فيمكن إقامته مقام الآخر، فنحو (زيدٌ ضاربٌ عمراً) لا يختلف كثيراً عن نحو (زيدٌ يضرب عمراً) من حيث المعنى والعمل حتى وصل بنا الأمر إلى أن جعل بعض النحاة القدماء اسم الفاعل نوعاً من أنواع الفعل، فسمي بـ"فعل دائم". فأنا عندما أتأمل عبارة "المخترعون للشطرنج" أشم فيها رائحة الفعل لأن "المخترعون" وكذلك "مخترعو" اسم فاعل يؤول كثيراً بالفعل. فالجمل التي مثلت بها - كما أسلفتُ - في قوة الجمل التي ذكرت في مسألتنا هذه.

هذا وإذا اعتبرنا "مخترعو" اسم فاعل مضافاً إلى معموله الذي هو "الشطرنج" والذي هو مفعول به في الأصل، فليس معرفة حينئذ بل نكرة يمكن تعريفه بـ"أل" كما في قوله تعالى في سورة الحج: (والمقيمي الصلاةِ) إلى منا هنالك من شواهد. اللهم إلا إذا اعتبرناه إلى الاسم الجامد أقرب منه إلى الفعل فهو كما تقول، وتتَّضح هذه النقطة بالمثال الآتي: (زيدٌ كاتبٌ رسالةً وزيدٌ كاتبٌ مشهورٌ)، فـ"كاتبٌ" الأولى أقرب إلى الفعل منها إلى الاسم الجامد، و"كاتبٌ" الثانية أقرب إلى الاسم الجامد منها إلى الفعل، فيمكننا في الجملة الأولى جعل "يكتب" مكان "كاتبٌ" بخلاف الثانية.

وفي الأخير أن التحقيق في مسألة القصر والتخصيص أن المعرف بـ"أل" خبراً كان أم مبتدأ نص في القصر بحيث لا يحتمل غيره، أما ما عدا ذلك فالقصر محتمَل. ويتضح الفرق فيما يلي:

أنت المدرس
أنت مدرسي

الجملة الأولى تفيد القصر نصاًّ، والثانية احتمالاً، إذ الثانية قد تكون مجرد إخبار ليس غير أي مجراد إخبار بأنك مدرسي من دون إرادة القصر، أما الأولى فلا تحتمل مجرد الإخبار، فإذا كان الأمر كما تقول - يا أخي الفاضل ألروي - انطبق قولك حتى على ما ليس معرفا بحال من الأحوال، فإذا قلتُ مثلاً: (زيدٌ مدرسٌ ) وكان السامع يعتقد سابقاً أن أخا زيد مدرس، فقولي (زيدٌ مدرس) كذلك يفيد القصر، وهو المسمى بالقصر الإضافي في اصطلاح القوم. فشأن مسألتنا هذه شأن مسألة "لا" النافية للجنس و"لا" النافية للوحدة في نحو قولنا: (لا طالبَ في الفصل ولا طابٌ في الفصل)، فـ"لا" الأولى نص في نفي الجنس أما لا الثانية فمحتملة لنفي الجنس ولنفي الوحدة.

يؤسفني أنني قد أطلتُ في الجواب لكنني أرجو أن في إجابتي هذه ما يشفي العليل ويروي الغليل، والله الهادي إلى سواء السبيل
​


----------

